# 2007 eos top stuck closed fault 02805 system interference



## dye_jesse (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a 2007 eos 2.0T. The top recently quit working and will not open. the sunroof moves back and windows go down when conv. top switch is activated and after that I can hear what sounds like the pump running in the trunk. After that i get a warning in the cluster saying sytem error close top. I've scanned car and only code is 02805-system interference- 014 defective. I have no idea what this code means nor can I find any info on the code. It is an active code and can not be cleared. It will come back right away. any help would be awesome.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Sorry cant help with the interpretation of the code, but a trip to the dealership is obviously in order.

They can explain the code to you. The roof and it's mechanisms are extremely complex, repairs should be done by a competent mechanic familiar with the system.

Hope you have success getting it sorted and that it is not a serious problem.

We would all appreciate hearing what is found to be the problem.

Kevin


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dye_jesse said:


> I have a 2007 eos 2.0T. The top recently quit working and will not open. the sunroof moves back and windows go down when conv. top switch is activated and after that I can hear what sounds like the pump running in the trunk. After that i get a warning in the cluster saying sytem error close top. I've scanned car and only code is 02805-system interference- 014 defective. I have no idea what this code means nor can I find any info on the code. It is an active code and can not be cleared. It will come back right away. any help would be awesome.


Although this is the most obvious potential problem, no doubt you have checked the luggage cover in the trunk to make sure it is secured with the clips on each side? 

I know, I know, waaaay to simple. Just had to mention it.

Other than that, and what has already been said, the system is very complicated and only God, and possibly a VW service department, knows what the problem is.

I have also know weak batteries to prevent the top from operating. Is your battery fresh?


----------



## dye_jesse (Oct 1, 2011)

yes I have checked the luggage compartment cover and the trunk switch. I found with either of those open I get a warning in the cluster saying what is open and it wont even start droping the windows or opening the sunroof unless those are closed. I have tested the battery wich passed and I've got 13.5volts with engine running and load tested alternater.
It seems that which ever hydraulic latch or latches that are suppose to unlock after the windows and sunroof open is broken, loose or binding. I just havn't figured out where those latches are.


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

Ross Tech Video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3owlG0ICF_s:popcorn:


----------



## dye_jesse (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link! That helped out to locate which latches/switches are suppose to open and close and what order they do so. I now know that my G560 and G561 switches are not switching nor can I hear the latches release. I was able to go to a used car lot and take a look at another one and play with the top and what not. You could hear the latches down in the C segmant release first then the trunk would pop. So i just need to figure out how to release those latches in the C-segmant


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

dye_jesse said:


> Thanks for the link! That helped out to locate which latches/switches are suppose to open and close and what order they do so. I now know that my G560 and G561 switches are not switching nor can I hear the latches release. I was able to go to a used car lot and take a look at another one and play with the top and what not. You could hear the latches down in the C segmant release first then the trunk would pop. So i just need to figure out how to release those latches in the C-segmant


I would love to hear the outcome of this problem as we will probably see it soon.


----------



## dye_jesse (Oct 1, 2011)

deltaP said:


> I would love to hear the outcome of this problem as we will probably see it soon.


I will post the outcome when I get some more time to work on the car. I've just been too busy to get around to it


----------



## jasidener (Jul 17, 2012)

On ours, there is a flap of the ceiling fabric that sometimes doesn't fold correctly and the same exact thing happens. Make sure the interior fabric is folding the same on both sides. Ours was preventing the compartment to fully pop open on the passenger rear side. 


-Einsteinjs

Sent from my iPad


----------



## jasidener (Jul 17, 2012)

On ours, there is a flap of the ceiling fabric that sometimes doesn't fold correctly and the same exact thing happens. Make sure the interior fabric is folding the same on both sides. Ours was preventing the compartment to fully pop open on the passenger rear side. 


-Einsteinjs

Sent from my iPad


-Einsteinjs

Sent from my iPad


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

I had the same problem. My dealer fixed it by replacing the rear window motor module (which apparently is connected to the flap mechansim ?)

CUSTOMER STATES: CONVERTIBLE TOP MALFUNCTION1
NOT CLOSING CORRECTLY, INTERMITTANTLY
SEE OSCAR FIRST
VRFIEDI CUST CONCERN. FOUND R/R WINDOW INOP
SCANNED FOUND FAULTY MOTOR R/R WINDOW..
TESTED VERIFIED REC NEW WINDOW MOTOR AND REHCECK
REPLACE RIGHT REAR WINDOW MOTOR
INSTALLED NEW R/R WINDOW MOTOR.. TESTED OK
TESTED CONVERTIBLE. CHECKED O K ~

Wierd as it sounds I haven't had a problem all summer..

Cost was 

REPLACE WINDOW MOTOR UNDER JMA AUTHORIZATION 
PARTS $260.00, LABOR $314.40. TAX $21.45. TOTAL $595.85

Which was covered by my 7/70 Extended Warranty


----------

